# Chicken Shawarma



## kleenex (Apr 27, 2018)

Instant Pot Chicken Shawarma | Pressure Luck Cooking

I tried this recipe out with some Shawarma spice blend I found at a local grocery store and I though the chicken came out great

I served it on some white rice.


----------

